# crear emisor/receptor de infrarrojos



## er_raul (May 21, 2006)

hola buenas miren e conseguido un receptor emisor de una impresora hp, el nº del receptor emisor es c4102a y e buscado en internet y se como transformarlo para poder usarlo en el pc pero no se donde conectarlo, y quisiera saver si pudiera pasar su conector a puerto serie.muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2006)

mira en el librito de tu placa madre mainboard, alli te salen los pines y coneciones para conectarlo a tu pc directamente.


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 11, 2006)

si lo q quieres es hacer un control remoto por (ir) esto te puede ser util

control remoto (ir) economico 1 canal
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm
control remoto (ir) codificado
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/remotoir/index.htm

espero q te sea util 
SALUDOS


----------

